# 800 amp intercept for generator



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Signature move to make sure the service lateral is live eh? :surprise:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Signature move to make sure the service lateral is live eh? :surprise:


Yes, I smash them open with a sledge hammer to be sure all of them are full.
The plans show 3-3" With 4-500s.
also, sometimes they are full of water.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

IBEW sticker on back of truck in florida!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup.
We run pipe and pull wire too.:wink:


----------

